# 2010 ROGUE/OIL LEAK



## aiag1917 (Oct 25, 2012)

HAVE A 2010 ROGUE, 40,000 MILES, SMALL OIL LEAK ON RIGHT SIDE OF BOTTOM OF ENGINE, SPOTTED DURING OIL CHANGE. COMING FROM SOME TYPE OF SENSOR. WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT THIS SENSOR IS, AND IF I CAN CHANGE IT OUT OR DOES IT TAKE A SHOP MECH?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like the crank position sensor if it's toward the back of the block. Tough to say without a pic of it.


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like a oil pressure sensor right on the block above the oil filter. It takes a special socket and be done in 5 minutes, with a lift of course


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

There is a bulletin for this concern. It is still under warranty for 5/60K under powertrain. Take it into a dealer


----------

